# Is there a special cheese I need to use for smoking cheese?



## BMR56425 (Apr 4, 2019)

Hello, my name is Brent and I'm a long time viewer of this site, but first time poster.  I have been smoking meat for the past couple years and am building my mini arsenal of smokers.  Started on MES 40, went to WSM, and just assembled my new Oklahoma Joe Highland last night along with purchasing the A-maze-n tray.  I want to cold smoke cheese, but don't know if there is a special cheese I have to use or if I can just pick up a block of cheese at the local grocery store?  I know after smoking the cheese you should let it rest for about 2 weeks or more from my research, but won't the cheese start to develop mold?  I'm VERY new to the smoked cheese world and this may be a dumb question, but I honestly don't know.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 4, 2019)

Special cheese: No any cheese from the grocer will work. You'll just have to keep an eye on the softer cheeses.
Mold: Not if you wrap it correctly. A vacuum sealer works wonders, but plastic wrap can be used - or cheese wax.
Two week rest: I use to have to wait two weeks, however now I use dust it's a liter cleaner burn. Allowing me to eat it basically right away.

If you have any other questions just ask away. Allot of members here smoke/make all types of cheese and will be more then happy to help you out.

Chris


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2019)

We use regular packaged cheese you can find in any grocery store normally we go to Sam's Club or Costco.  Cheddar, Gouda, Edam, or many other cheeses will work well. Remember you have to cold smoke it to keep it from melting. When done smoking it make sure it is dry (sometimes humidity will make it damp to wet) then either vacuum sealer it or put it in a ziplock bag and get the air out and seal. Give it the 14 days in the fridge and enjoy. As tempting as it is to try when it comes out of the smoker many of us find it tastes terrible until it sits and the smoke kind of evens out.


----------



## pit of despair (Apr 4, 2019)

BMR, 
I have some in the fridge from 2016... it only gets better.  Good luck!
Teddy


----------



## BMR56425 (Apr 4, 2019)

Perfect!  This is great information.  I plan on using the a-maze-n in the MES without the MES turned on to cold smoke it.  Any suggestions on cheese?  I've heard white cheddar and gouda are pretty amazing.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 4, 2019)

Well 1st let me welcome you to the forum glad to have you.

Don't listen to these other guys yes there is a special kind of cheese I'll send you the list of what I like.  

Warren


----------



## zwiller (Apr 4, 2019)

It's a shame to smoke fresh cheese as it will be robbed of the mild flavor and nuances.  Smoking the cheap bricks is simply one of the best things that can be done with them.  Totally takes it up to another level.  Buy and try a bunch of different cheesed and see which one you like.  I am partial to jack/pepper jack.  I much prefer using dust when cold smoking cheese over pellets.  4-6 hours on dust is where I like mine.  Do it sooner than later as the temps warming will work against you.  Reminds me I need to one last run...


----------



## toysejr (Apr 4, 2019)

Welcome to the forum .
No special cheese, almost any grocery store block cheese will work .
Keep the grill temperture under 90 degrees and watch where your cheese is in relationship to the smoke.
Less smoke is better than alot ..

Have fun


----------



## BMR56425 (Apr 4, 2019)

Can I just put the amazen pellet tray in the MES with the cheese instead of doing a mod as long as the tray isn't close enough to the cheese to melt it?


----------



## indaswamp (Apr 4, 2019)

Yep, these guys have you covered...cool clear smoke. You definitely do not what thick white billowing smoke on cheese. You want that smoke as close to ambient temp. as you can get it, 1~2* above if you can.....
Done correctly with thin clean smoke, you should not need to let the cheese sit long. If you have to let cheese sit for 2 weeks, you either smoked it too long or with the wrong kind of smoke.

Dust is better than pellets, and very, very fine dust is the best for cheese.....

Best to keep the cheese below 70* because some cheeses will start to sweat above that temp. and water on the cheese contributes to bitter smoke condensing on the cheese.


----------



## zwiller (Apr 4, 2019)

BMR56425 said:


> Can I just put the amazen pellet tray in the MES with the cheese instead of doing a mod as long as the tray isn't close enough to the cheese to melt it?



Yes, and that's exactly what I do but I think you will want to run dust in that application.  Also, I forgot to mention to let your cheese warm up an hour or so before smoking.


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 4, 2019)

BMR56425 said:


> Perfect!  This is great information.  I plan on using the a-maze-n in the MES without the MES turned on to cold smoke it.  Any suggestions on cheese?  I've heard white cheddar and gouda are pretty amazing.



What wood type are you planning on smoking with?  I have done white cheddar with both hickory and apple and they both came out really good.  Pepper jack done with hickory is also very good.  I have done a number of different cheeses though and liked them all so far.  Just have some fun experimenting.


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 4, 2019)

You could literally cold smoke the cheese in a card board box the main thing is that you don't allow the chamber to get to hot and you allow the smoke to escape. If you have a couple of jugs or bottles like milk jugs or large soda bottles maybe fill them with water and throw them in the freezer then if the inside of the smoker starts getting to warm throw a bottle or two of the frozen water into the water pan to cool the smoker off a little. If you don't have the containers you can always just at ice.
As for types of cheeses cheddar, gouda, Colby jack, swiss, mozzarella, champagne, edam, are all good. If I see a cheese we haven't tried I'll buy it and try it that's the only way I know to find out if we like it. I don't so very many if any soft cheeses anymore we just haven't found any we really like.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 5, 2019)

your already getting good info, I use the 8oz. blocks from the grocery store, if you have an Aldi's close to you they usually have the cheapest, my favorites are pepper jack and horseradish, but they are all good. I use a mes30 with mailbox mod with pellets, as to how long to let it rest I start eating  after 48 hours but as mentioned it gets better the longer it sits. everyone one does things a little different so dive in try different smoke times, different cheeses and see what works best for you. just watch the cheddars for me they tend to dry out quicker then other cheeses. good luck


----------



## Eaglechaser (Apr 26, 2019)

BMR56425 said:


> Perfect!  This is great information.  I plan on using the a-maze-n in the MES without the MES turned on to cold smoke it.  Any suggestions on cheese?  I've heard white cheddar and gouda are pretty amazing.



Try smoking some Colby Jack, Swiss and my favorite, Edam.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 25, 2019)

Burgi57Chevy Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 27, 2019)

Steve H Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 29, 2019)

ofelles Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (May 29, 2019)

BMR56425 said:


> Can I just put the amazen pellet tray in the MES with the cheese instead of doing a mod as long as the tray isn't close enough to the cheese to melt it?




This may help a little:
Below is the results of a Taste Testing Party I had about 9 years ago, with a few different types of cheese.
5 different people contributed.
As you will see, Mozzarella was the winner of the Day:
Link:
*Smoked Cheese Taste Testing Party*

Bear


----------



## doughboysigep (Jun 14, 2019)

I asked a similar question (best cheese to smoke) and Muenster was recommended.  I never had muenster before.  I have to say, they were right.  Something about the smooth cream muenster that works great with the smoke.  I personally like extra sharp and horseradish. 

I had trouble with the pellets right in the MES.  Especially when it was warmer out.  I did the mailbox thing and it works awesome.  Now I need to figure out how to use my higher capacity Pit Boss Copperhead for the cheese - it says it will do it, but I am highly skeptical (see my new thread).


----------

